# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  oils

## purplefan

A friend of mind sent me an email about using different oils to help you sleep. This is part of the email about diffrent oils she mixes.
What do you tbink, is it worth exploring? 
To start with,  I've been using the lavender oil. I put a drop on Kaleas feet and rub it in. This has helped her to sleep sound. I have also put a few drops in a defuser to get a mist in the room for aroma therapy.  Different oils help with different things. You can also mix oils. So do you think there is anything in it?  She also said it can help with depression.

----------


## rose

Lavendar is well known for being relaxing, I can't see why it wouldn't help you. I have a lavendar diffuser in my sitting room and it smells nice.

----------

purplefan (18-08-15)

----------


## Angie

Lavender is known to help with relaxing

----------


## Nita

Only thing I would be careful of is using oils neat as they can be quite potent and strong. I'd always recommend diluting them with a carrier oil if going directly onto the skin.

----------

Angie (17-08-15),Paula (17-08-15),purplefan (18-08-15),Suzi (18-08-15)

----------


## Paula

> Only thing I would be careful of is using oils neat as they can be quite potent and strong. I'd always recommend diluting them with a carrier oil if going directly onto the skin.


I was going to say exactly the same thing. Almond oil is lovely to use

----------


## purplefan

Good point nita. I might pop up to Holland and Barnet and see what they have.

----------


## S deleted

Camomile is also helpful and calming, or Sandalwood. I tried them all when I was suffering with insomnia with limited results. I also tried some homeopathic stuff and all these things helped me to feel more relaxed however I still didn't sleep

----------


## mitz

oh yes esssential oils are lovely, and different oils have different properties - calming, anti inflammatory, stimulating, astringent, antibacterial etc - lavender is one of the few that is safe to use undiluted. there are so many lovely oils which you can also blend to make your own mixes, and there are  so many ways to use them; in oil burners, diffusers, inhalations, in the bath, mouthwashes, oils in different carriers for massage, perfumes, room sprays. there are loads of different carrier oils which can also be used on their own. sesame oil is grounding and you can massage it in, before a soak in the bath. you can also make your own oils by Infusing plants/flowers eg. calendula, rose. I love all this stuff and like making my own things. they also form the oil part of making creams and balms. it's something I enjoy doing when I'm well!

----------


## mitz

valarian is good for insomnia, it's the root that you use as a tincture; best to get a good quality one from a herbalist, or you can make your own by buying the dried root and infusing it in brandy or vodka for a few weeks, then straining. best to check with the gp first though, as its quite strong.

----------


## Jarre

I've only used oils to give massage to people and for that sandlewood and lavender mixed with base oils helps relax people and I like the smell.

----------


## Paula

I will say that some oils are contraindicated with some medication, some illnesses etc., so just going and picking out lots of different oils could cause harm.  If you want to consider different oils and combinations, I would say please, please consult an aromatherapist.  I know, pf, that this is not relevant for you but is just an example; some oils can induce labour, including early labour, in a pregnant woman for instance .......

----------

Nita (18-08-15),purplefan (19-08-15)

----------


## purplefan

Do you think oils could help with pain relief?

----------


## Paula

yes, particularly as anti inflammatories and relaxation.  Again, though, advice from an expert is important

----------


## purplefan

I am going to ask my pdoc on Friday what he thinks.I think it is a good idea. My hypnotherapist recons that smells is a good way of focusing.

----------

